# Cheapest price for Q2612A HP Toner Cart



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Subject says it all, really... price for immediate delivery. Where is the cheapest?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Lazy git.....would also have helped if you told us the printer name....

www.ink2u.co.uk - Â£48.95 inc

http://lmsonline.co.uk/product_info.php ... ts_id=1706

http://www.valueshop.co.uk/info.asp?MFGno=Q2612A

http://www.stinkyinkshop.co.uk/acatalog ... _1010.html

have used ink2u before and they offer a decent service.

:evil:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry, thought the cartridge model number would be easier 

Surprisingly, the independents are no cheaper than the likes of Ebuyer / Simply etc - I had thought the specialist suppliers would be a bit cheaper!

I wonder if I need anything from Ebuyer / Simply to spread the postage cost...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Sorry, thought the cartridge model number would be easier
> 
> Surprisingly, the independents are no cheaper than the likes of Ebuyer / Simply etc - I had thought the specialist suppliers would be a bit cheaper!
> 
> I wonder if I need anything from Ebuyer / Simply to spread the postage cost...


Ink market is as about as cheap as it can get - never any real bargains to be had...... you just have to watch out for the expensive ones.


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

just done a google for you & came up with

http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/printer-consuma ... 2a/prices/

Â£39.58 p/p free


----------

